

Pls review my webapp - waltz
http://obj.localghost.webfactional.com

======
Sakes
Not for me. Not much of a person that likes to look at random pictures online.

Critique:

* Why are all the images full screen? This is something that makes sense for mobile, but not for desktops.

* Big problem: you force the scroll to be slow which makes it impossible for me to quickly skip images I immediately flag as uninteresting. Just let the native scroller do its thing.

~~~
waltz
just made the scroll faster. Thanks

